# Any Costume/Hair ideas?



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

So I finally found Maddie the perfect costume! I bought her a Snow White costume online and it is beautiful but it is a tad too small and I am really worried that by the time halloween gets her it'll be too small because she'll have more fur by then. Also I have no idea what to do with her hair because her hair is too short for bows.

If the dress becomes any smaller on her I plan to attempt to make her a 50s poodle skirt but we'll see.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I guess our brains are running along parallel lines--Cozette is going to be in a poodle skirt for her Halloween costume!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww so cute! Snow White wears the red hair band with a bow on top. Maybe make her one, and it doesn't have to be a top knot just around her head!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww so cute! Snow White wears the red hair band with a bow on top. Maybe make her one, and it doesn't have to be a top knot just around her head!


I was thinking this too. Or maybe a bow that has Velcro. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo is going to be the little Devil and Zach is the Motor Mutt (Leather jacket).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the Snow White dress :thumbsup:


Here's a couple of my favorites...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Maddy looks very cute in her snow white costume!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I love it! So cute! :wub: Lily won't even let me put a sweather, t-shirt or coat on her - nothing! :smmadder: She goes absolutely crazy, rolling around on the floor, biting at it etc. :HistericalSmiley: I love seeing all the cute costumes.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I like the Snow White dress :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of my favorites...
> ...


The dog with the gift is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't think of just tying a bow around her head! I'm hoping that she'll have the hair to do a regular bow by halloween but I doubt it.

After I ordered her Snow White costume is when I was inspired about the poodle skirt outfit because that would be so unique! But I only have a mini sewing machine so I may try to attempt one!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't have a lot of time to be sewing of late so Cozette's poodle skirt isn't real fancy, but she looks adorable in it I think!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww so cute! Snow White wears the red hair band with a bow on top. Maybe make her one, and it doesn't have to be a top knot just around her head!


that what I was thinking about 
She is super cute :heart:


----------

